# 1920's INDIAN BICYCLE FOR SALE



## kunzog

I have listed my restored INDIAN BICYCLE on ebay if anyone is interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/INDIAN-BICYCLE-...goryZ420QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or search "Indian Bicycle"


----------



## Cole Lower

*nice*

that is one of the nicesed indians i have seen


----------



## cyclingday

*Phantom listing.*

You mean the listing for the 1920 Indian bicycle that doesn't exist?
Why list something at auction, if you're not going to let it run full term?
 I'm happy for you that you recieved the price that you wanted for this wonderful bike. I just hate to see such a choice item pulled from the market without giving everyone a chance at it. If you're just going to sell it to the first person who contacts you with the right cash and conections then just post it with the buy it now option.  
 Congatulations! with your sale, and enjoy the Harley Sportster. You've made a wise trade off. You'll have way more fun with the Sportster.


----------



## cyclingday

*Full retraction and sincere apology.*

After re- reading your original post for your fabulous bike, I realized that this auction has run its full course. So I have to apologize for my earlier statements about pulling auctions early. As the saying goes open mouth and insert foot. With that said, I'm sorry for my earlier rant.


----------



## mre straightbar

*ouch!*

he said a sportser
bwaaahaaaahaaaaaaaa


----------



## kunzog

It is still for sale. I guess now is not a good time to sell a high end bicycle. Was listed twice in the last two weeks on ebay, hundreds of watchers but no bids. Consider trade for 2003-2009 low mile HD Sportster. I will be taking it to the Antique Motorcycle Meet in Eustis Florida Feb 28-29.
some others for sale also   -   http://oldbike.homestead.com/


----------



## kunzog

Guess I should have been more specific, I thought everyone knew that "HD Sportster" meant Harley Davidson Sportster.


----------



## PCHiggin

I hope you get your trade. That Sporty you posted is Bad A**! I recently sold my '06 1200 Roadster and I already miss it. My job situation forced the sale. You mentioned wanting an '03 to '09,I'd stick with an '04 or newer. The overall design is much improved over the earlier years with the rubber mounted engine and the bigger heads, bigger rear axle on the '06 and up and stronger trans. They're simply a better bike. Good luck,Pat


----------



## kunzog

That pic I posted is one possibility I can pick up, probably more than I need,  it is a 2003 100th anniversary edition 883R with 1200cc Buell Thunderstorm heads and pistons, HD cylinders and performance cams, Screaming Eagle ignition and muffler, Mikuni 42mm carb,  bike has only 1700 miles. I like that racing orange paint scheme and have found several other 03's and a few 06 and 07's.  I would settle for a 883 if I can find that color in a low mileage bike close to me.


----------



## cyclingday

*Girls bike gah gah !*

I traded up a 2001 1200 Sport for a Twin cam 88 Dyna Lowrider. And I can tell you that I loved both bikes equally. I used to get that girls bike gah gah! all the time, but the reality is, that bike was awesome and I do miss it. The Lowrider is almost the same bike with a much bigger engine, so the Sportster was just a little more agile, and handled better in the twisty's.


----------



## kunzog

*Indian Bicycle still for sale/trade*

I will have my INDIAN at the ANTIQUE MOTORCYCLE CLUB of AMERICAN meet in EUSTIS,  FLORIDA,  Feb 27-28 along with a few other rare bikes.
http://oldbike.homestead.com/


----------

